# What To Watch Now annoyance



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

The "What To Watch Now" access from My Shows screen is another annoying feature I'll never use that cannot be disabled AFAIK (TiVo seems to be fond of trying to tell me what I should be watching). Anyone found a way to get rid of it from My Shows screen? There's no option from Settings-Channels to get rid of it that I found.


----------



## oosik77 (Nov 22, 1999)

moyekj said:


> The "What To Watch Now" access from My Shows screen is another annoying feature I'll never use that cannot be disabled AFAIK (TiVo seems to be fond of trying to tell me what I should be watching). Anyone found a way to get rid of it from My Shows screen? There's no option from Settings-Channels to get rid of it that I found.


Really? You can't just scroll past it? It's not forcing you into it right? I guess it is one more press of the down arrow so I guess that's undue wear and tear on the remote?


----------



## SugarBowl (Jan 5, 2007)

It could be useful, if more screen real estate was used, and the images were bigger.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

oosik77 said:


> Really?


Yes, REALLY.



> You can't just scroll past it? It's not forcing you into it right? I guess it is one more press of the down arrow so I guess that's undue wear and tear on the remote?


It is F*****G annoying, and I totally agree with the original poster. Why should we have to scroll through that crap EVERY DAY when we don't want it. They already have the damn thing on the main menu, there is no need for it to be in "*MY* Shows" and I stress the *MY* part, because it is not a show, and it is not something I asked for.

Of course, the "HD Recordings" should go too, since it is totally useless, but that is another matter...


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Is it at the bottom with the apps? Or at the top? (haven't got my Roamio yet)


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Dan203 said:


> Is it at the bottom with the apps? Or at the top? (haven't got my Roamio yet)


 Towards the bottom where YouTube, Netflix, etc. go if you have them enabled - but at least those you have the choice to disable if desired. As mentioned WTWN is already in TiVo Central so it just doesn't belong under My Shows. I figure it must be another Ad revenue generator of some sort since TiVo seems to be pushing it on us hard.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

As long as it's at the bottom it won't really bother me.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

I agree - it should not be on the My Shows screen.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

jfh3 said:


> I agree - it should not be on the My Shows screen.


I can't imagine anyone who would think it DOES belong in My Shows.


----------



## yanasina (Jan 12, 2007)

Just adding my expression of annoyance at this useless space waster.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

crxssi said:


> I can't imagine anyone who would think it DOES belong in My Shows.


I do. But, I also think it should be configurable. It's like suggestions for live TV.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

I don't ever use it ANYWHERE. It's just another thing I have to scroll past from the topmost menu too.


----------

